

Did Apple copy Android in iOS 7? - pwg
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/373903/did-apple-copy-android-ios-7

======
TheSwordsman
I consider myself a bit of an Android fanboy, and I think this
question/accusation is a bit ridiculous. There are definitely some things that
are similar, but I think this falls under function dictates design. At most,
Android may have been an inspiration even if it was a subliminal one.

In addition, I feel this could also be chalked up to just the usual
progression of UI design and the acceptance of certain design "standards".

They had a problem they needed to solve, so they implemented a UI that worked
for what they needed. <sarcasm>Oh look, it looks similar to another UI that
solves a similar problem. It absolutely must have been copied.</sarcasm>

Copied, no. Inspired, maybe. Solves the problem efficiently, yes.

~~~
foolrush
“Form follows function” implies a privileged voice in that hierarchy. It is
frequently framed as a presupposition of zero functional role of aesthetics
and cultural symbology.

As with all artistic movements, the phrase was coined as a response during the
late Modernist movement. It too can be as suffocating as the “excessive
ornamentation” it rallied against.

That said, and on point to your comment, the hazy bokeh bubbles and thin sans
serif clock readout certainly looks suspiciously close to the lock screen
present in Ice Cream Sandwich.

There is validity in the question, and likely reflects nothing more than the
mechanics of communication through art and design; borrowing, appropriating,
and cross pollinating cultural communication.

It becomes a more inflamed issue with the manner Apple attempts to position
itself as the mythical Cathedral of All Things Art and Design. Should it be a
non issue? Likely yes. Given the myths Apple perpetuates however, it is
perhaps warranted minor derision.

------
Oletros
In a word, no.

